# craftsman weedwacker fuel issues



## kconway (Jun 2, 2008)

I have an old craftsman weedwacker model 358.796111 that I have had for about 25 years. This year is the first year I've had problems with it! I could get it started but it wouldn't run at anything more than an idle. I took it apart and found the fuel line from the tank to be cracked and when I pulled on it, it came apart into several pieces. So, I picked up some fuel line at NAPA but I think it's too small. I got it installed but I still can't get it to run. If I pour a small amount of gas into the carb, it runs until that gas is burnt up but won't continue to run. Will a too small of fuel line cause it not to get enough fuel so as to not run?
Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like you have an old XR30 weedeater (I think) but anyways if you managed to get the fuel line on the nipple of the carburetor then it should be large enough to deliver fuel to the engine. I think that it may just be time to replace the diaphragms in your carburetor and replace the filter screen in there as well. 

A Walbro K10-WAT carburetor kit will have everything you need to rebuild your carburetor. I would also recommend some spray carburetor or brake cleaner as well to clean out the passages and jets in your carburetor.


----------



## kconway (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks! I was hoping you weren't going to say that though!! I've never done that before! Can I get the rebuild kit direct from Walbro over the internet?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think Walbro sells direct, but you can find many small engine dealers online that do. If you have a small engine or lawnmower repair shop near you, it would probably cost less then having to pay shipping. A kit should be less then $10.00


----------



## kconway (Jun 2, 2008)

OK thanks!


----------

